# Conversation on a Road Trip



## debodun (Oct 20, 2017)

Say you are taking a day trip with a casual friend. You'll probably be on the road about 4 hours. What can you talk about? I've usually exhausted my repertoire in about 15 minutes.


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 20, 2017)

I don't plan conversation, it just happens.  Also, you don't have to be talking all the time.

Avoid politics and religion if you don't think alike.


----------



## hollydolly (Oct 20, 2017)

Oooh we're on the road a lot for hours sometimes...we just talk about every day things...or whatever we pass  on the road will create a subject that leads to another thing..etc... 

if you really find it difficult to hold a conversation for long... you could always play music... or read...


----------



## RadishRose (Oct 20, 2017)

I was never a big talker in the car, unless of course like Holly said things you pass by triggers conversation here and there. Listening to music was more my style. I usually run out after 15 minutes too, then take it as it comes.


----------



## debodun (Oct 20, 2017)

CeeCee said:


> Avoid politics and religion.


Oh, oh! I mentioned my Bible study group and Christian virtues that we were currently discussing. That may explain why there was an awkward silence for half an hour afterwards. Why are people so uncomfortable about religion?


----------



## CeeCee (Oct 20, 2017)

debodun said:


> Oh, oh! I mentioned my Bible study group and Christian virtues that we were currently discussing. That may explain why there was an awkward silence for half an hour afterwards. Why are people so uncomfortable about religion?



Im not uncomfortable with it, I just don't want to be preached to about it.  Talking about the people in your church or study group would interest me but not your beliefs.

Unless you were a member of a weird cult, then I'd have lots of questions for you.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 20, 2017)

debodun said:


> Oh, oh! I mentioned my Bible study group and Christian virtues that we were currently discussing. That may explain why there was an awkward silence for half an hour afterwards. Why are people so uncomfortable about religion?


It's like this with me.  I don't preach my lack of religion and I do not care about other opinions as long as I'm not expected to listen to it.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 20, 2017)

We have found that other motorists provide abundant subjects for conversation.  This is particularly true on I-4.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 20, 2017)

I agree that just looking at the sights while driving or other cars on the road can be good topics to comment on and discuss.  I wouldn't want to hear religious or political talk on a road trip, both topics would dampen the good mood, in my opinion.  Like CeeCee said, the conversation should come natural and not be forced at all....silence when there's nothing to say is not that bad if the music is on, etc.


----------

